# Question on how the get rid of these bright streaks?



## NewboeMike (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm working on a table top out of some old barn wood (I think it's hemlock..?). I have a few bright streaks that showed up as I neared completion of my pre finish prep work. Normally I'd love the appearances of them but they are kind of glaringly obnoctious on a otherwise neutral table top. Anyone have suggestions on how to make them less obvious? The picture I attached shows it wet with some mineral spirits. I haven't began my finish. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Perhaps a dye-stain is the only thing I can think of.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Transtint


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It looks like a resin pocket, if so it won't take dye or stain. Try removing it w/ a card scraper. If it goes too deep you may have to resort to removing that section of wood. BTW, the wood looks more like DF than hemlock to me.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I'd sand the entire table which should lighten up the entire thing. Then it might not appear so different than the rest of the table. Then maybe some dye/stain/tint with some yellow in it? You might like it. After that is done ask someone what they think without pointing out the light streak. I know YOUR eye is drawn to it but others might think it adds some "character" to it. Looks too ingrained and integral to be removed.


----------

